# What's this slot in the hutch used for?



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

My mom has a hutch (not too old, maybe 1970's) which has an odd slot in the shelf. The back of the shelf has a groove routed for standing up plates and platters. The small middle shelf has a slot on the front edge however which is cut ALL THE WAY THRU the shelf. We've been racking our brains trying to figure out why. Perhaps hanging a linen or a set of knives? My grandmother put Christmas cards in hers, but I'm sure there was another purpose.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

To stand a plate up?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> To stand a plate up?
> 
> - chrisstef


A large and small kitten commemorative plate?


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

NO, if you read the description, there are plate slots at the back of the shelf, as well as on the upper and lower, but this slot goes ALL THE WAY THROUGH the shelf, and what would be the point of having a plate slot in front of a plate slot?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

How thick is the slot (or wide, if you prefer)? Can you measure it with a caliper or is it too thin for that? How far does it go from left to right? Is it centered left to right?

-Paul


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

Got me stumped…. Is there a manufacturer tag on the piece? Maybe you could out from them, let us know as you've got my curious bug tweaked.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ill refrain from any further commentary. Your tone … its all wrong.


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

The slot is about 1/8", like a kerf within about a 3/8" round flute.

Sorry Chris. That was a little snippy, but it's just obviously not a plate slot because plates would fall over.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

And my reading comprehension was lackluster but i swear i did read it 

Check out the brand name Keller. Ive got a WAG that might be the maker. I couldnt find a reason for the slot though.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

The slot in the back does not have to be so deep because the larger plates that are in back will rest against the back wall. The front slot goes all the way through because it is for smaller saucers. The slot has to be a bit deeper to allow the saucers to stand up on their own. The slot holds them up, and its wide enough to support the edges of the saucers but to not allow the edges to be seen on the underside of the shelf. Instead of making the shelf thicker and having the slot with a bottom like the slot in back, they just cut the slot all the way through.

Nice hutch.

Wayne


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

That sounds like a good theory!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

May have been a "boo-boo". You know, measure twice, cut once.. lol. I don't have any idea, but, I like the Christmas card idea.


----------

